# Needing help with some food items



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Warning this is going to be a long and possibly annoying post! 

Why do Doritos and Cheetos taste so weird? They taste nothing like American ones!! Not like I should be eating them anyway so I'm probably better off... and I really dont think I can drink this milk either  

Ok, so maybe someone can help point me in the right directions... we've been to Spinney's and Carrefour, but I cant find any of these things, and I'm being requested to make some stuff, I might have to improvise.... 

buttermilk 
evaporated milk (I think this is the coffee creamer they use here, but someone help me out!) 
cottage cheese
marshmallows (any kind doesnt have to be pork derived)
graham crackers
Hidden Valley ranch dressing 
blue cheese dressing 
cheese its 
triscuits 
chocolate chips (like in a bag)
yellow potatoes (I've only seen big brown ones)
corn tortillas 
maple syrup (I've seen pancake syrup, not exactly Maple)
unsweetened cocoa powder 
turkey sausage, like in a tube? 

some of these things I am sure dont exist but I thought I'd try!! If not well then you can all laugh me out of the forum!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

EmilieTS said:


> Warning this is going to be a long and possibly annoying post!
> 
> Why do Doritos and Cheetos taste so weird? They taste nothing like American ones!!
> *That is because they are not the American ones  They are manufactured by Saudi Snacks (part of Pepsico Group) but I guess the seasonings and flavourings they use are not exactly the same. *
> ...



You're funny  see my comments above, can't help with all the items, sorry!

I do most of my shopping at the Choithrams at The Greens but a lot of the items you mention are so common! can't see why are you having a hard time finding them! 

BTW Safestway has the best selection of American products, you should go there


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

yes, I suspected the "Rainbow" was the thing but I wasnt quite sure. I've tried the salad dressing but wasnt too impressed (i.e. I spit it out). 

Cool, anything Kraft I'll try, I've gotten the cheese from Spinneys but I dont know why I didnt see the cottage cheese, I only saw some that was like a pudding. I only saw cocoa drink mix too, what is my problem I dont know! 

Ok so here are the next questions, now that you've been so kind to help me out: 

where do they keep the mission tortillas, are they cold? 

is there only one Choithrams? 
Where is Safestway? Is it like Safeway lol? 
And same, where is Organic Foods Cafe, I'd like to check it out! 

Thanks again!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

EmilieTS said:


> yes, I suspected the "Rainbow" was the thing but I wasnt quite sure. I've tried the salad dressing but wasnt too impressed (i.e. I spit it out).
> 
> Cool, anything Kraft I'll try, I've gotten the cheese from Spinneys but I dont know why I didnt see the cottage cheese, I only saw some that was like a pudding. I only saw cocoa drink mix too, what is my problem I dont know!
> 
> ...



sorry about the salad dressing, some brands are crappy but others are good. I bought some blue cheese dressing the other day (clear bottle with a black label, not very helpful I know!) and it was absolutely yummi.

The cottage cheese should be near the yogurts. 

The tortillas at Choithrams are kept on the cold section somewhere near the cheeses, the ravioli and the burrito wraps 

Safestway is not like Safeway, is safest  the one I know of is on SZR at Mazaya Shopping Centre Mazaya Centre

Organics food Cafe: one at the greens, another one at the dubai mall

Goooogle!!!!!!!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

While you're at Dubai Mall checking out Organic Foods and Cafe, have a look in Waitrose. A lot of the stock is the same as Spinneys but it's bigger. I'm sure I have seen a label for American "yellow" potatoes in the fruit and veg section, although I have no idea how these are different from brown potatoes??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

forgot to say about Choithrams, they do have several branches, google their website and you'll find the list there (the greens, green community, umm suqueim etc)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The best thing to do is to poke around all the supermarkets. 

Spinneys and Choithrams will have some American products, Choithrams more than Spinneys whilst Spinneys caters to the UK/Australian expats. 

Carrefour is the big hypermarket and have a wide selection of vegetables, both local and imported. "yellow" potatoes are available at Carrefour (I'm assuming you are referring to smaller new potatoes rather than the big baking ones?). 

Safestway has the largest range of American products, especially American junk food, but it comes at a high cost. 

Organics in the Greens and Dubai Mall will have some American organic/health food products.

For specific American products you can't find, there's usually a UK equivalent. The canned/jarred goods under the Waitrose label are very good. 

By the way, I've found the milk in Dubai to be excellent. The cows are apparently very high quality milk cows imported from Europe so even the skim and semi skim milk taste almost like full fat milk. The one downside is that the milk goes off quickly in the summer.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok cool, I'm living on Google now anyways lol. 

I've been to Waitrose and I've noted a few things they had there, I liked the place. But I didnt see Organic Foods, although I wasnt looking. 

Yellow potatoes are less starchy and have a richer flavour imo. 

TallyHo, which brand of milk do you get??


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Rawabi semi-skim.

You'll find products can come and go in Dubai. Sometimes they're consistently in stock only to disappear for a few months. Can be annoying! 




EmilieTS said:


> Ok cool, I'm living on Google now anyways lol.
> 
> I've been to Waitrose and I've noted a few things they had there, I liked the place. But I didnt see Organic Foods, although I wasnt looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Slightly off-topic but amusing - we had a guest a few months ago who, on seeing the Arabic writing on the milk bottle in our fridge, assumed we had switched to camel's milk and made a special trip to Spinneys to buy "normal" milk. They proudly told me this when I got home, at which point I turned the bottle round to the English side of the label...... 

Organic Foods and Cafe is on the same level as Waitrose in Dubai Mall, just round the corner. If you think you will shop there regularly, register for their loyalty programme as you get 20% off. They also do discounts on (I think) the 3rd Saturday of every month.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

omg thanks for the laugh!!! too funny!! I will def. go to Organic Foods tomorrow, the last time I went to Dubai Mall I wanted to kick myself cause I couldnt find the darn taxis, ohh I was frustrated, especially after taking the train to get there, only to take another 20 minutes walking to the entrance... with a toddler in my arms. ok rant over!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> By the way, I've found the milk in Dubai to be excellent. The cows are apparently very high quality milk cows imported from Europe so even the skim and semi skim milk taste almost like full fat milk. The one downside is that the milk goes off quickly in the summer.


oh I agree - rainbow low fat is delicious! is so creamy and rich and has a slight taste of evaporated milk. Really nice


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

TallyHo said:


> Safestway has the largest range of American products, especially American junk food, but it comes at a high cost.


Safestway is my go-to for American crap food. Everything from Bisquick to karo corn syrup to frozen pierogies to morningstar veggie products. love love love safestway.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Never found the tube turkey sausage. Only eat biscuits and gravy when go home on vacation. 

Never got used to the milk so just gave up and try to avoid recipes that need it as well as no longer eat cereal. Can't say it was too hard to do nor was it that bad to stop drinking milk. If you go that route, just remember to up the intake of cheese or some other calcium source. 

For anything you just cant find and you dont want to bother going to 5 different grocery stores every week, just order it from an online grocery place in the usa and have it forwarded. Is much less frusterating. If you have family at home, a box a month works well or netgrocer is my go to place to order from.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Some responses below in blue. A lot of this is just knowing where to look in the store! We like the milk here more than at home-- we prefer Al-Rawabi (just remember its only good for like 3 days) ...Good luck! 



EmilieTS said:


> Warning this is going to be a long and possibly annoying post!
> 
> Why do Doritos and Cheetos taste so weird? They taste nothing like American ones!! Not like I should be eating them anyway so I'm probably better off... and I really dont think I can drink this milk either
> 
> ...


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

PVD04 said:


> Some responses below in blue. A lot of this is just knowing where to look in the store! We like the milk here more than at home-- we prefer Al-Rawabi (just remember its only good for like 3 days) ...Good luck!


I get cottage cheese from spinneys or choithrams, it's usually with either the yoghurts or the cheese! I also like al rawabi milk but turkey sausage in a tube??? What on earth is that??


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

its ground / "minced" turkey with a sausage like flavour, its really delicious imo... and yes, I love good ol' B & G, and omelettes with it... 

marshmallows man I seriously cannot find, I looked in the candy section but they're all coated with 7 layers of sugar... not what I had in mind... and I swear I do not see any unsweetened cocoa, its all got sugar I even looked on the labels.. I think I'm going to use Oreos instead of graham crackers, and I did get the maple syrup although it was a smaller jug.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

EmilieTS said:


> its ground / "minced" turkey with a sausage like flavour, its really delicious imo... and yes, I love good ol' B & G, and omelettes with it...
> 
> marshmallows man I seriously cannot find, I looked in the candy section but they're all coated with 7 layers of sugar... not what I had in mind... and I swear I do not see any unsweetened cocoa, its all got sugar I even looked on the labels.. I think I'm going to use Oreos instead of graham crackers, and I did get the maple syrup although it was a smaller jug.


I was at Spinneys in the Marina last night. Tons of marshmallows (both rainbow and white) and cocoa powder.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

You are too awesome!!! Thanks so much... now forgive me cause I'm out the door and on my way to Spinneys!!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I got sick by just looking at the list


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

You could always make your own marshmallows, its real easy. Whisk up egg whites like your making meringue, heat up sugar and water in a pan to 127 degrees, add gelatine, and pour into egg whites. Then you can make your own flavours. If you want a recipe or full method, PM me and i'll be happy to help. Glenn


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> I got sick by just looking at the list


Very sorry, but my husband requested (ok demanded) that I make some stuff, its not that bad cause its not like we ate anything out of the packages!! 

Seems like a Canadian wouldnt be offended by maple syrup....


----------

